# Elongatus + Black Rhom living together!!!!



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I bet you have never seen this done before!!!

125 gallon tank , with 1, 7inch Elongatus, 2, 2inch reds, and 1 5-6 inch black rhom!!
oh yeah and a Electric Blue crayfish


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Also I am not sure what type of Rhom he is , let me know
ps. i know that it may not work out, but they seem to be getting along well, no aggression what so ever


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

Maybe Peruvian High Back.

I'd separate them because one will be dead eventually. Losing a fish to temp rise, or disease is one thing. But throwing two fish together even in a 125 that can't be housed together is just a waste of money and a good fish.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

will see


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

nice wonder wat the outcome is if they fought. pretty sure they'll fin nip but deaths not always the case, espeicially 2 monsters at that size. also hows the reds doing, cant see them in that pic


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

There gonna fight


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

how long have they been in together?


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

They have been together now for only about 3 hours, as for the 2 little reds , them seem to be doing fine, its 125 gallon so there are a few places to hide, a couple tiny fin nips from a week ago, but nothing really since then, i guess the Elong was just letting them know who was boss, and I can tell as of right now the Elong is still the boss. Stays right by the rhoms side, no aggression, they just seem to be chilling for right now. and for all of you to know , if there does start to be some aggression I will take the rhom out and put him in another tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very cool...but keep a very wary eye on them..like a killer with a butcher knife ready to snap..


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

Once they get settled in, R.I.P. This has been tried many times before and 9.9 times out of 10, ends with the same result, death. They are what they are and everyone seems to think they are capable of re-writing the rules.

My money is on the Elong to take the Rhom out...In the meantime, enjoy the beauty of your fish as they swim around with chunks missing from their fins, backs, and heads.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

you gonna put the rhom in my 77??? hahahaha.

Hope it turns out good for you!!!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

That's really irresponsible and stupid in my opinion. Even if you have money to throw away like you obviously do, it's pretty egocentric to put those poor fish in a dangerous environment like that. It's great that they're getting along, dont get me wrong, in the wild I'm sure this type of thing happens all the time but I dont think its something that needs to be done or should be done in a home aquarium.

pbthpbpbpbpth


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Blah Blah Blah Blah.....everyone seems to think that they know soo much about what the outcome is going to be. Why? Have they ever tried it out? And if they have, maybe the real problem was not enough cover, or an overly aggressive fish. I say "Screw em!" nothing impressive would ever come about if everyone listened to conventional thinking. We've all probably seen the pics (as they were on here before) of the 4 10-14" Rhoms together in a tank. 
So try it out, and if one dies, well, it happens, everything dies eventually. At least you can say you defied conventional wisdom, in the attempt of doing something great.
It's just like Sharkaquariums Elong shoal. Everyone says "Seperate them!" "They are all gonna die" and stuff like that, but what has the outcome been over the last month, all the elongs are alive and well, living together in 20 gallon long tank.
Keep up the expermentation, and don't let this Hippie Wisdom deter you from trying out new things.
Good for you!


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Trust me its not gunna work, I've tried it before with a 5" Caribe and three 6" Rhoms. None of them died but they were all so stressed out cuz of the fighting. Mine lasted about 3 months before I decided to separate them or sell them. It ain't gunna work dude and I'm definately not trying to sh*t on you, I wish you luck.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

let's just hope their truce will last forever. Just remember the recent post where two rhoms are tried and held in a tank w/o divider.

bad ass serras!


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

my bet is that it wont work, not to bash u or anything, but the situations prolly only working because theyve been in the tank for 3 hours, that woudl be awesome as hell if it did work out, but they might jus start sh*t and one end up dead, i wish u the best of luck


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they are your fish activepulse and beautiful ones at that, so do as you wish. if anything gets killed i bet it'll be the reds. best of luck with your experiment, I know I have had many experiments of my own with piranhas so I won't be a hypocrite.

Joe


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that elong looks rad. good luck in your ventures. hopefully, but not likely, your outcome will be good.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

where did you get it at nick?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

more beautiful fish to be lost, how sad some people can never get the point.


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

keep us posted on how this works out.


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

I thinks that rhom is from the 'soon to be dead' species.
j/k bro...good luck. hope it works out for you.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Well its a new day and everything is good! they have gone through the night with no biting of any kind


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks Hell nice


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Here are a couple more pics from this morning:


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

2nd


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

Good Luck


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

good luck w/ that


----------



## ronin (Sep 27, 2003)

sweet lookin fish man nice job

ronin


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks all, keep checking cause I will post more soon


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Give one to me!!! Before one ends up headless!! Great lookin tank and fish by the way. Goodluck man.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

What size tank do you have them in?


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

125g, what's the status now? how things going?








Really, want to know how this works. Cause you have a big tank.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

good luck you might the 1st person on pfury to accomplish such a feat.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

2nd night everythings still A-OK! They spend most of the time at each corner of the tank, just sitting...then every once in a while one or the other will go and swim around the tank,the Elongatus mainly looking for small feeders or tetras, the Rhom to me seems to have come out of his shell really fast, swimming around.. going after the 2 little red bellies or feeders, probably due to the large amount of space compared to the space he grew up in , being a 15 gallon tank. they really do have alot of room to swim, then if they see each other they may slowly come up to each other then swim around each other or beside each other, not real doing anything just kinda checking each other out, a few times I have seen them go after each other and then to swim away. well thats about it , I will keep filling you in!







:nod:


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

great stuff, when I had my rhom with my rbps, after a few days he came out of his shell and claim one corner of the tank for himself. Right now, I have my spilo CF with my reds they are doing fine no problems since I separted my rhom. To me it seems that the rhom just can't stand rbp's. really didn't care much for the spilo. My alpha rbp & rhom fought and the rbp was kicking his ass until the rbp just left his corner. Tank size and amount of fish. I believe it will work out for now, until they get bigger then you going to need a bigger tank to avoid any problems or separate them. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh yeah i just got another Rhom, he is about 4-5 inches, just put him in a new 33, just build the stand last night, going to get a 400 gallon tonight!!!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

VERY NICE


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks, and they are still doing well, the rhom has a tiny tiny nip on his tail fin , but other than that nothing so far.. but the rhom is going to be going in the 86 when it is setup


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i wonder if the rhom's activity with not attacking the elong has to done with the difference in tank size, the rhom was said to be in a 15 gallon, then with all this extra room to him he figures he has plenty of space to let the elong have its space. i wonder if you grew a fish in a small tank, then when placed in a shoal of a bigger tank would the rhom accept a shoal?


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I am not sure , but that is a really good question!!


----------



## cole17 (Mar 15, 2004)

my guess as to why there has been litle to no agression between your p's is because they still arent comfortable in there new enviorment. those fish will either kill each other or be constantly stressed. a 125 is to small to raise these different species together, your chances would be much better if you moved them into the 400gal your getting


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

that maybe ture about the rhom but not the Elong, he has been in thaat 125 for over 8 months now


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

damn, so the elong is already settle, wow. Its got to be the tank size. How's things going now. Are the rbp's ok?


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

they all still alive and kickin???


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

The Elongatus has been in that tank now for about 8 months so he was not the one the needed to be settled, and I am sorry to say that I had to separate them, keeping the Elong where he was and putting the Rhom in a 86 gallon for now!

I did separate them!!!! , I did it because of a tiny fin nip that I found a few mornings after the rhom was put in, by the way the Elongatus had nothing wrong with him and actually looked better!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

a fin nip is a death mark.:nod:


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

let him do wat he wants they are his fish, dont rip on him for trying somethin new


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Well they are all separated, except for the 2 little red bellies, they are still in there!

Lets have a guess to see how long they will live shall we!!?!?!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I put my 5-6 inch rhom in a 86 for now , seems to like it alot better!!


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

It might help if you keep some dither fish in the tank with them to take out thier aggression on, Best of luck, and if it works make sure you keep us updated.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

That is also a good idea , I have also done this... I have put about 15-20 Chiclids (KeyHoles) in with my Elong plus the 2 little reds, the elong kills them and the red eat what he does not finish , kinda neat!

My Elong will normally start attacking as soon as I turn the light out! The reds know to hide as soon as the light goes out also, all the fish crowd into a small area as seen in the video wolfs in the water, they will make a circle with their faces out and tails inside of the circle, this does seem to work some of the time , but everyday or second day I will find a small part of a dead keyhole, and these keyholes are pretty big so I know its not the reds making the first kill


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

hows the tank working out? everything still alive?


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

It will be a very exspensive choice. Bye Bye elong


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Your crazy !


----------

